# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  تمرين فرقة المريخ الاساسي (استاد بوتسودان)(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*بـــــــــله وتحيـــــــة خاصة



النفطـــي ومحاولــــة الولوج للشبكة العنكبوتيــــــة(عقبال الشباك العربــــاوية)

*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="7 80"] 
تــــــم بحمد الله

مع اصدق الامنيات بالنصر لسودان المريخ 
[/frame]
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*تسلم حصريكانو 

الست بتاع المريخ دا جميل خالص والله 

تخريمة : انتو النفطي دا حتى في التمارين متشيك  ماشاء الله ربنا يحفظو
                        	*

----------


## كورموج

*والله جهد عظييييم
ربنا يوفقكم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم يا رب
ممكن التفاصيل لو امكن 
احترامي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا قلب ..
اللهم نسألك نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا ..
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*بالتوفيق لسودان المريخ النصر فىهذا اليوم +مشكور
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حاجة تشرح القلب 
مشكور يا رائع على المجهود الكبير
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*تسلم ياأفريكانو , وان شاء الله بالنصر المؤزر لعب ونتيجه في عين الحسود الليثي الاسم بدون مسمى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دائماً شغلك نضيف يا روعة
ويديك الف عافية
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

تسلم حصريكانو 

الست بتاع المريخ دا جميل خالص والله 

تخريمة : انتو النفطي دا حتى في التمارين متشيك ماشاء الله ربنا يحفظو



:dn8:ماقلت الا الحق جميل احلا من الاساسي:dn8:

:Just_Cuz_13:متشيك من يوم ماجاء شفت الجزمه صفره حلوه كيف حتي فب المباره الرسميه:Just_Cuz_13:
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا جميلا افريكانو
الله لا يحرمنا منك
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*تسلم حصريكانو 
*

----------


## أوندى

*طالما  انتو مع  الزعيم  ان  شاء  الله  النصر  حليفنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور و بالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------

